# I did it again - 1/8/09 pomps



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to work the night shift tonight - I checked the wave, wind, tide condition on Wed. night, and it looked Soooo good for surf fishing on Thursday. I and my wife dropped off our boys at school, had a short breakfast and here we go. This is may be 3rd trip I and my wife fish at the CCAFS LC34 beach together. We arrived at dead low tide around 10:30 AM, by 11:45 AM we got 10 pomps and some bull whiting (I meant 17 -19 inches). They completely shut down after we got our 10th. We stayed until 12:30PM, but nothing else happened.

I wish I have my camera with me this morning - I swear to god that we saw hundred, hundred if not thousand, thousand of pomps moving south, may be 10 feet from where we stand, they were VERY close that I could not "cast" my 12 foot rod. They were flashing, jumping every time the wave came. If I have a cast net, I have no doubt one cast will limited out on pomps.

Here is pictures of my wife and pomps.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pomps. I'm jealous.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

great catch! what tackle and bait where you using?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I hate you so much right now.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

where exactly on the ccas, might head over there, put my badge to use and are there any restrictions on times you are aloud to fish (the navy docks you cant start until 0800


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Eman,

Please don't pull me off this site just because I post fishing report with fish pictures!!! . Don't say out loud if you don't like my wife pictures.

Got off work at 9:00AM today, after a 12-hour shift, I decided to fish anyway, but I won't post the report until it is OK with everybody.


new2saltwater,

If your badge can get thru PAFB gate, you should be able to get thru CCAFS. Launch complex 34 is the honey hole, just ask security guard, he will give you the map. Open for fishing sunrise to sunset.

Very simple tackle and rig - 12 feet spinning set up with double drop rig, 4oz sinker, frozen shucked clamp from walmart. That is it! - go get them.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW..no hate here my friend, just jealousy. Great report and pics. I love them Pompy's.:beer::beer:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

We're just suffering from* " pompinal envy"*


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

how do i "get" this badge heh .. Ill be out there monday morning DVO far right of lot 1 if you are going to be out there. 

( sand dollar lemmie know if you can come out if by some luck you have monday morning off )


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

its quite easy join the Air force and get stationed at Patrick, join the navy work for nasa or get a federal job for CCAS, lot of work for some good fishing


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

will sandfleas survive over night with some sand and a little water?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

new2saltwater said:


> will sandfleas survive over night with some sand and a little water?


Just damp sand, no visible water, keep in cool place


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> how do i "get" this badge heh .. Ill be out there monday morning DVO far right of lot 1 if you are going to be out there.
> 
> ( sand dollar lemmie know if you can come out if by some luck you have monday morning off )


I will see if my boss will allow me to take off with short notice, I would love to slam some Pomps. .................Or try to atleast


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

dre me and my cousin are going to do it tomorrow winds are low etc .. call me in the morning at about 5am or so if you decide to head out. going to hit lot 1.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

new2saltwater said:


> its quite easy join the Air force and get stationed at Patrick, join the navy work for nasa or get a federal job for CCAS, lot of work for some good fishing


Or i could find a girl in the navy and marry her correct? .. well it is the navy maybe i could find a guy heeeeeeeh. ZING! .. maybe ill clean toilets at the station.

( cousin looked at tide charts... yuck .. looks like we arent heading out till much later . )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't wait to move back to Orlando. I will then use my mod powers to force you to take me to your secret pompano hole.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Eman,

Anytime MOD! (In my language, it means: Mission Operation Director).

Seriously, I would take you to fish my pomps, snook, and mangrove snapper's honey holes if you ever have a chance to come down here.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I used to live in Winter Park for awhile. Hopefully I'll be back sometime in 2010.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work on the pomps. Looks like you're dialed in.


----------



## CowboyJustin (Jan 12, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> Nice work on the pomps. Looks like you're dialed in.


here is my catch of pompanos...not bad for 30 minutes of fishing


----------

